# Parmipexole, Bromocriptine, & Cabergoline



## Roaddkingg (Jul 25, 2010)

Very interesting reading on these three drugs.They all do the same thing from what I understand and that is to block prolactin side effects from such like deca and tren. I know that some of you dont think that much of anthony roberts but even he had a article about cabergoline. The reason behind researching these three drugs is I want to pick the one I feel would be the most effective since my next cycle will include tren enathate. I believe fellas my pick would be cabergoline hands down. Several reasons but two of them are it was suggested to be effective for this purpose a once a week dose of .25-.5mgs would suffice. However it was reccomended that a person might want to double that to 2x wkly. So you have a low amount of additional drug and I like that idea since I feel sometimes less is better. The second reason and I know you guys will love this one is....It's supposed to help a LOT with stamina(sexually) AND supposidly a man would be able to get a erection again within minutes after sex and in many cases could have multiple orgasms.  So thats my pick boys. Any thoughts?


----------



## unclem (Jul 25, 2010)

pump away u pimp lol. wat did you chose road? prami? no caber right?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jul 25, 2010)

Shit yea. If caber can do that for me I would feel like I was 18 again plus I wont get leaky nips.


----------



## unclem (Jul 25, 2010)

use nolva for leaking nips if you even get them. ive used gear for going on 21 yrs now and never had but one time sore nips. lol. use caber if u use anything. its safer than prami, thats a very heavy duty drug with more sides. but caber will make your hyperprolactemia go right away after continued use for awhile and that brings your sex drive higher. but it also has mood altering effects as it is a dopamine reuptake inhibitor. so they bounce but not lost lol. the receptors iam talking about. they, the dopamine inhibit the reuptake of dopamine receptors from escaping which in turn makes your mood more elevated. its hard to explain. its actually a 10 dollar big word for youll feel better. and its not maoi, so u dont need the special diet restrictions that the other ones do. nardil, parnate come to mind those are maois.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Roaddkingg said:


> Very interesting reading on these three drugs.They all do the same thing from what I understand and that is to block prolactin side effects from such like deca and tren. I know that some of you dont think that much of anthony roberts but even he had a article about cabergoline. The reason behind researching these three drugs is I want to pick the one I feel would be the most effective since my next cycle will include tren enathate. I believe fellas my pick would be cabergoline hands down. Several reasons but two of them are it was suggested to be effective for this purpose a once a week dose of .25-.5mgs would suffice. However it was reccomended that a person might want to double that to 2x wkly. So you have a low amount of additional drug and I like that idea since I feel sometimes less is better. The second reason and I know you guys will love this one is....It's supposed to help a LOT with stamina(sexually) AND supposidly a man would be able to get a erection again within minutes after sex and in many cases could have multiple orgasms.  So thats my pick boys. Any thoughts?


 
To answer your question, the most effective of the three you mention is pramipexole.  Cabergoline has been shown to cause damage to heart valves over time in lagre doses.  

.125mg a day for 4 days and then up the dose by .125 every 4 days from that point.  Once you get above .5mg you will need to split the dose to a morning and evening dose schedule.  Start on a Friday evening as it will knock you out within an hour of taking it.  Insomnia is also an issue at first.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jul 27, 2010)

*Interesting*

Thank you chocolate. I guess that explains why on almost all the cases I read about prami is the one thats used most. In your opinion do you think I should have some on hand for this next cycle since it will include tren E but I will never exceed 300mgs per wk of the tren. It will include at least double that in test. Consensus says I shouldnt have any problems as long as estro is kept down from adex .05 EOD. Just want to go about things safely and have everything in hand. Thanks Bro.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 27, 2010)

Parmipexole is for progestin sides and should always be used with any 19nor. no matter what dose.

Think of it this way, why wait for a gyno problem?  using the proper tools makes sure a problem isn't going to even exist.

.125mg to start.  I would go no higher than .25mg.

You HAVE to dose it ED.  Start on a Friday night, as it may cause insomnia and extreme fatigue about 60mins after dose.  Sides will stop about 10 days (at the most) after first dose.

If you're going to use research products, use an insulin pin to measure it out.

Good luck.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jul 27, 2010)

*Thank you*

I will make sure to pick some up then and not exceed .25mgs ED. I assume I should be running the adex also since I will have lots of test in the cycle aswell. My plan with that is to do .05 adex EOD. Along with HCG 250-300iu's 2x wkly and standard PCT clomid 100, 50, 50, 50. I'm the type that wants to know everything about something before I jump into something new. I appreciate the help.


----------



## nd2bhge (Jul 27, 2010)

hey guys we have talked alot about these compounds just an update im taking prami @.50mgs about 2hrs before bed. started @ .25mgs for a week and up it .50mgs. as far as my cycle i just came off prop ten mast winny, starting pct on thurs.and i was planning on staying on the prami as it is performing as described. im wearing my wife out!!!LOL do you think i could back it down to .25mgs and still have the same results? just save some $$.
thanks!!


----------



## XYZ (Jul 27, 2010)

nd2bhge said:


> hey guys we have talked alot about these compounds just an update im taking prami @.50mgs about 2hrs before bed. started @ .25mgs for a week and up it .50mgs. as far as my cycle i just came off prop ten mast winny, starting pct on thurs.and i was planning on staying on the prami as it is performing as described. im wearing my wife out!!!LOL* do you think i could back it down to .25mgs and still have the same results?* just save some $$.
> thanks!!


 
I doubt it but who knows, try it and see what happens.


----------

